# HOW CUTE is your tiel ?



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

We all love our tiels and think they are the cutest ever

I would love to hear from this Forum just how cute their tiels are. They say and do such different things

I would like to start by saying :

My tiel is so cute ...... That when I'm in the next room and he's not where he's supposed to be he tells me by repeating "Naughty Boy"

How can I ever be mad at him ? Little rascal.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

My tiel is so cute, I can see her smile and complete happiness in her eyes when we play together.

She loves to play tug o war and tumble around, I think she thinks she's a dog.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I love this idea 

My tiel Ziggy is so cute, he makes a kiss noise when I uncover him in the morning and when I cover him for bed time! Then we talk to each other, whistles and kisses, between the living room and bedroom until we fall asleep 

My tiel Tommy is so cute, he wolf whistles every time you let him out of the cage, and even wolf whistles at all the vet techs when he goes to the vet!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha your tiels are so cute! 
One my mine looooves to climb all over everything. He can't stay still at all and since he's still a baby he's really clumsy. Everytime he jumps from my hand to the table he tumbles around, gets right up and does it again! I absolutely love baby animals!!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

My Flippy is SO cute! In the beginning when I got her, she could hardly fly and she would stumble through the room. She's always had this habit of landing on top of people's heads and she won't stop doing it! She's also convinced she's a human, because whenever I eat or do something she's not allowed to join in, she gets really mad at me! She's convinced anything of mine is by right also hers. 

And whenever I go out, I say "byebye" at which point she always seems to be startled and *nearly tumbles off her perch*!  Even though she already knows far in advance I am going to be leaving for a bit.


I honestly think it'd be difficult to find a tiel who isn't cute! They all have such funny characteristics, and I love reading about other people's fids and their pictures can *always* make me smile!


----------



## Williepat (May 19, 2013)

My Lulu is so cute she follows me all over the house. I'm careful to watch for her so I don't step on her. My Louie is so cute he whistles loudly when she on the floor searching for me. He'll then follow her.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Echo is soooo cute, she's pretty small for a tiel and every time she looks at me with those big dark eyes i melt 

cuteness overload in here!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

My two really were the reason I fell in love with birds to begin with. Sure my budgies werre adorable, but since they are so wild I couldn't get to know them. 
I got to know my two, Kona my boy and Mica my girl. They are so different and yet captivate me every time I spend time with them.
I love to lay on the couch in the early evening after work and just have them sit on me. Of course Kona walks around exploring, but Mica sits close by my ear and mumbles and clucks and sometimes sings to me.
I love it when they want something from me, like Kona will walk up and put his head down for some scritches. Mica will pinch my cheek so I will talk to her. Then sit back with chubby cheeks while I tell her everything. <3


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My tiel is sooo cute he'll give me a kiss everyday and night


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

This is fun 

My tiel Ollie is so cute she shares my breakfast toast every morning. And jumps in the jam 

My tiel Bjorn is so cute that he talks to himself 
"hello Bjornie-ornie. Whaddya doing birdie? Don't panic. *sings yankee doodle*"


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> This is fun
> 
> My tiel Ollie is so cute she shares my breakfast toast every morning. And jumps in the jam
> 
> ...


Um, I sooooo need a video of Bjornie the Aussie tiel singing Yankee Doodle!!

Loving this thread, it makes me smile


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha i'll try and get one. he gets stage fright ya see - he see's a camera and immediately clams up. hmm i might have to resort to trickery :lol:


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> haha i'll try and get one. he gets stage fright ya see - he see's a camera and immediately clams up. hmm i might have to resort to trickery :lol:


I have the same problem. Most of the time I've my phone on me and Bubbles is used to it. The moment I want to take a photo or video he clams up or stops what he's doing !

How on earth do they know they r going to be photographed ? Because they DO ! ????


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

As soon as I get dressed in the morning and on my way out and stand in front of his cage Bubbles bops up and down (trying to imitate my wave) and says "Mommy go bye bye ....... Be a good boy" over and over until I walk out the door

Soon as I come back home he says "Wanna cup of tea boy"

Other day I was so engrossed in my book that I was totally ignoring him. Next thing I hear is "Hello Boy" "hello boy" over and over again. like I need your attention too !


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lulu is cute because of her wide variety of words and noises as well as whistles (cat calls.) Lulu hiccups and sneezes. She says:
-Kiss good night
-Kiss goodnight, Lulu
-Good night
-I love you
-Good girl
-Pretty girl
-You're a good girl
-Thank you 
-Step up
-Tweet tweet

Lulu is trained to poop on a Kleenex even I ask her to. After doing so she promptly says "good girl!" 

When I roll over to go to bed or get up to go to the washroom in the night and return to bed, she says "goodnight" or "goodnight Lulu" and then "I love you." Most times if you don't reply she will continue saying it starting from a sweet, soft voice to a yelling tone with attitude. At that point you must reply! 

Lulu also "sings" and is learning to dance. Her favourite song is Moves like Jagger by Maroon 5. She goes nuts to this song and sings and does her dance! She also does this in the shower. 

She's also cute because she's so bonded to me. We're inseparable it seems! I adore her.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

My Tiel loves ELVIS' rock music - start singing like crazy. Sits on my shoulder (and into my ear) and sings into a milk bottle (his microphone!). So shrill and loud ! Lucky I still got ear drums !!

Love him to bits !!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie is sooo cute he says "hey pretty bird" to get my attention.
Cheerio is so cute he laughs at himself
Sweetie (budgie) is soo cute he kisses and says "I do I do"


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippy is mega cute when I wolf whistle to him I will whistle the first bit and he will finish it off , we will play like that for a few minutes till he starts yelling lol .

He also sits on my shoulder and says I love you


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Chezzy is so cute because he will run over to the front of his cage when I come and during the day he will whistle if "You're Happy and You Know it"


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

My 'tiel Ira is so cute that he bounces across the top of the cage, complete with head bob, if you hop across the doorway in front of him.

My 'tiel Lint is so cute, he pets his (bald) head against the nearest piece of me he can find if I am not already petting him, and tweets with his head upside down.

My late 'tiel Cade was so cute, she was bathing under the kitchen faucet on the sink divider, and when she spread her wings out and leaned forward, she fell into the sink <3


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ronja is so cute she often sleeps on my pillow at night and takes a bath with me! and runs on the floor after me if I leave her! she is the CUTEST


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*cute tiel*

My tiel is so cute...he learned to say "Where's your friend?" when he sees a mirror, but he looks at me when he says it!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*cute*



hysteriauk said:


> Zippy is mega cute when I wolf whistle to him I will whistle the first bit and he will finish it off , we will play like that for a few minutes till he starts yelling lol .
> 
> He also sits on my shoulder and says I love you


My Meshach used to whistle to me like that. Brings back memories...


----------



## heade (Sep 10, 2013)

*Cuteness Overload* 

If I didn't already love cockatiels, this thread would have done it for me.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

heade said:


> *Cuteness Overload*
> 
> If I didn't already love cockatiels, this thread would have done it for me.


This!!!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Rosie is so cute when I get home, since the dogs come to greet me, she will carry on till I come over to her cage to say hi. I can see the excitement in her eyes! So sweet.


----------



## funkytoast (Sep 2, 2013)

My lil Pickle will be doing something she isn't supposed to and I'll tell her "Ok bye!" then start to walk away and she will start following me lol She also makes little peeping noises when I pet her <3


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Reviving this thread.... 

My sweetie is so cute, I showed her a video of a male cockatiel singing on youtube, and she offered herself to him! 0_o


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

my tiel is so cute that even though i have not meet her yet every pic i see of her my heart melts into a puddle and i fall in love with her even more


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

My baby Piper, who is about 6 months old, is so clumsy. She falls off perches when she flaps her wings to hard, and misses perches when she tries to jump from each.
I'm constantly worried about blood feathers breaking, since she's clipped and growing new flight feathers. I love her to pieces! 

She has a grumpy dance when she wants to be let out of the cage, and as we speak she's trying not to fall asleep on my knee because she's been worn out by my visiting half brothers (11 & 8). Her eyes close and her head droops then all of a sudden she wakes herself up again with a jerk haha.

I haven't really got to know Peter, my boy tiel, since I've only had him a few weeks, but he sings to himself and he sleep talks with his head under his wing which is super cute.


----------

